# Re-make of my first engine : part 2



## Divided He ad (Mar 25, 2008)

Well another slightly productive evening in my little shop of..... creativity! ;D

I spent at least an hour just figuring out my con' rod and crank lengths...( 7.0mm between crank centres and 53.5mm for the con' rod!) this one had better work! :

I posted some new pics in the 'bucket' so feel free to nose 

Ralph.

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/dividedhead/TREADLE ENGINE MK II/

(New photo's headed in lower case... sorry for all that shouting!!)


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking good Ralph,

I really do admire your curves (on the engine that is).

John


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 26, 2008)

Bit close to the wire there john!!! :big:

Thanks, will see what the think box dreams up for the rest?! ;D


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I have realised that I should try to keep everything in the one post (took some time to figure out!! ;D )
So that said just a little update on this evenings work... Crank shaft, not very big but took a little time to create! (nearly 3 hrs!) Said I was concentrating on this one! 
I being the slow ass genius I am (self proclaimed!! ;D) just figured out how to stick a photo or two here.... little large but hey, it's a start!! 


















If you want to see some of the other photo's then here is the link to them : 
http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/dividedhead/TREADLE ENGINE MK II/

It had better work after all this! 

Ralph. :


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 27, 2008)

Ralph,

I really like the style of your engine. :bow: good job.


Eric


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 28, 2008)

Ralph,
I explained how to do it in my little bit on posting.
The piccy size is perfect, and the engine bits are as well.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you both, and sorry I didn't absorb it all john...I will re-visit and read over  must have been because I was so anxious to post anything!! 
Speaking of posts... still very interested in your turbine... love to see how things develope ;D

Eric, I don't seem to be able to see any of your work in progress.... not too busy with web control and a few drawings are u? 
Would be nice to see some of your work too ;D


Ralph.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 28, 2008)

What a great series of pix ! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Never occurred to me as a somewhat noob to use a rotating base on the tool post to get those great curves !!

Love your blinging up the finger engine !!

Mike


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 28, 2008)

Much appreciated Mike ;D 

If you look in the tips n tricks section there is a link to the 'Steve Bedair' 9x20 lathe site I found the plans on... there is some other cool stuff there too.

Thanks, Ralph.


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, just got a running mock up (80-85%complete) so thought I would share... made a little 'tube' vid (load of stills and a little running movie... very little!) and will paste the url at the bottom. 

A small disclaimer first... I managed to get a few things finalised this evening but totally buggered up my flywheel... not the styling as such just managed to hit the grub screw drilling's on the 'good' side!!! dumb I know, but you do this sort of thing in the experimental stages (no plans u see!!) Anyway basically keep in mind the flywheel will be renewed.

Your reactions good or otherwise happily read 

Ralph.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taOLcVMitL4[/ame]


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 28, 2008)

Ralph,

That runs a lot better now, well done.

John


----------



## Powder keg (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice looking engine! I like this one the best as far as the treadle engines go) I am going to have to build one of those, so I'll have one to play with) Again, Great job!

Wes


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you both ;D 

Once it all works I'll post the pivot point measurements and then all the styling is down to the individual!

I think I am making this a lot more complex than it should be! But it certainly is a learning curve!! :

I think it is time to get it finished, I'll try for next week.... 

Ralph.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Mar 29, 2008)

Luv' it Ralph! I like that you are creating art/machinery with esthetics as the most important part of your vision.

Having said that, we gotta do something with the flywheel! ;D No offense intended but it just doesn't match the stunning work you've done on the rest of the engine. If I may, let me suggest something. I've had this idea for quite a while but it looks like recent changes in my work life are going to cut into my shop time and prevent me from trying this anytime soon.

I made a flywheel for my little finger engine from individual components, ie: separate hub, 8 spokes and an outer rim. The indexed holes were drilled/reamed in a spin indexer.






Now imagine that same method taken a little further. The hub could be indexed and drilled and while still part of a longer piece of stock, then chucked in the lathe and turned round with a ball-turner. The rim blank could be indexed and drilled, then chucked in the lathe and rounded on the inner and outer edges to make it round as well, ie: a torus. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torus

Once assembled and installed, the rounded flywheel look would really complement all the beautiful curves you've built into your engine, no? 

Cheers,
Milton


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Milton, I know exactly what you mean... it is my current ability level that limit's me! 
Also I have still to purchase a chuck mount for my rotary table... spent a lot on machinery in the last year and I still haven't built my house! So you see I have current restrictions on the indexing! Not to mention I need to locate some larger material for the flywheel anyway ( I think it needs to be a little larger!) 

I love your thoughts though... I did make the flywheel convex and intented to round the outer edge, but as I said earlier my machining went wrong and screwed the whole thing up anyway! 

I will keep your idea's in mind   ....You gotta have shop time Milton ... stress relief is all important!! Hopefully you will find some time and be able to try one for yourself?  

So happy that others are taking an interest in my design ;D


Ralph.

P.S. Have you got any pics of your finger engine? Would be nice to see ;D


----------



## J. Tranter (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you show a video on how to use the ball turner to make a ball?
John T.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Mar 29, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> P.S. Have you got any pics of your finger engine? Would be nice to see ;D


Thanks for asking Ralph, here's a link to a previous post about my engine/generator. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=877.0

I'm glad you didn't take offense to my flywheel suggestion. That's what I like about this group. It's a friendly, good spirited bunch of fellers.

Milton


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 29, 2008)

J. Tranter  said:
			
		

> Can you show a video on how to use the ball turner to make a ball?
> John T.



Ralph... I second this. Any chance on doing a video? would love to see it in action.

Eric


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes to both John and Eric, I took a break from the engine this afternoon so I can sort that kind of thing out, just finished the build on a camera holder to mount to my lathe or mill.
Designed in my head this afternoon for the very reason you ask... demo's for to be placed on the 'tube' ;D
Just got to make a perspex shield and I'll throw a few balls out (mmm! maybe need to re-phrase that?!) and post them in with the post I started in tips 'n' tricks.


What do you think? ;D







Ralph.

P.S. more photo's etc in the lathe mods section ;D


----------



## Divided He ad (May 7, 2008)

Right!  Here we go again ;D 

After a full workshop revamp I finally got started on my treadle engine again 

First up is the new fly wheel. Not finished yet but this is a section for work in progress !

After much thought into a new, unseen to me design I came up with the concept of a laminate flywheel.





3 sheets of steel and 2 of brass. Soldered together and machined as one... took a little more planning than just that but it seems to have worked! 



























What do you think to this one Milton? 


Ralph.


P.S. Eric you were right about the workshop.... What a mess it's in now!! :big:


----------



## Bernd (May 7, 2008)

Now that's a very interesting way to get a different look. They do that with wood turning also. How did you attach the pieces to each other.? Solder?

BTW, nice looking flywheel.

Bernd


----------



## Divided He ad (May 8, 2008)

Thank you Bernd. 

Yes soft solder. couldn't get enough heat into it to have silver soldered it! it's quite big!

I'd never seen anyone else do it and didn't know if it would work... but it held well and machined without incident ;D


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (May 8, 2008)

Lovely job Ralph. the new bling artist on the block.

Soft solder is perfectly good for what you have made. I have found that the new non leaded plumbers solder and associated flux does a great job. But a word of warning, always let it cool down naturally, don't be tempted to quench it at all. What happens if you quench, water is sucked into the joint and causes de-lamination. I think I have given this warning on one of my posts, but it doesn't matter if it is mentioned a few times, more people will pick up on it.

Well done

John


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 8, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy [email protected]! Ralph that is one seriously nice looking flywheel. I see a new trend coming our way.

Eric


----------



## CrewCab (May 8, 2008)

That flywheel really is a first class piece of work Ralph ......... and a cracking idea to boot 8)

CC ............. aka ........... Dave


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (May 8, 2008)

Noice, very noice indeed! That's what I like about originality and creativity. It's just so...original...and...creative. ;D


----------



## Divided He ad (May 8, 2008)

Well I'm a very happy man right now ;D Thank you.

Just off out to make a few other parts. You never know I might just get this one finished!?... Then I can make a steam engine, or stirling, or a turbine (I like those  ) :-\ ?


Ralph.


----------



## cfellows (May 8, 2008)

Nice Job! I've actually thought about a laminated flywheel. Only difference is I had thought about laminating a thick ring onto either side of a disk to reduce the amount of material I would have to remove.

Chuck


----------



## CrewCab (May 8, 2008)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> I had thought about laminating a thick ring onto either side of a disk to reduce the amount of material I would have to remove.



To me that's what makes it stand out, the brass hub and brass lamination's on the periphery (errr........ or outside edge :  )

 Dave


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 8, 2008)

That is one great looking flywheel. I've never seen one like it. Way to go :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Divided He ad (May 8, 2008)

It goes to show great minds..... Chuck  Thank you Phil, much appreciated. I think it could be used again in the future... Takes a while though! 

Tonight I got a little more done.

I finished the flywheel.





Also took a few photo's of it on the mock up. (nothing is tightened yet)













Next, the base! 

Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 8, 2008)

:bow: :bow:


Eric


----------



## rake60 (May 9, 2008)

Ralph your work is amazing!

You have a machinist's heart with an artist's eye.

I don't know what brought you here, but I sure am glad 
that you are here!

Rick


----------



## Divided He ad (May 10, 2008)

Eric and Rick, 

Thank you both :-[ 

I do what I think looks good and then hope it works! ??? ... Put a bit of planning into this one though ;D

Well I'm off to the model show in Harrogate ;D I'll post some pics tonight probably? Hopefully the kind of stuff to make us all want to build more 



Ralph.


----------



## Divided He ad (May 16, 2008)

OK. Today we see the base... It's not as good as it could be but it is the first attempt at such an item and therefore I'm reasonably happy with it.... here goes... 




From this....






To this (in only 4 hours ish!) 





Then this...





To this....





Then this.


Then I went all Bogstandard on it's a#@ !! (well I tried!! ;D )

















The bolt is holding it down whilst the glue sets.

The turning wasn't too bad for a first attempt I think.... But here is a closer pic for you to see why I need to do better... The pattern is ok, it's just it seems to have picked up on random swirls? 





All comments will be taken to heart!!! :big: 
Seriously though, let me know where I went wrong and I'll try to do better in future ;D


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (May 16, 2008)

Ralph,

Looking great, as you have most probably guessed by now is that the bit of failure on the RT was because as you move away from centre the circumference gets larger.
You need to do a lot of calculations for each separate row to end up with roughly the same overlap. That's why I tend to stick with straight lines.
But you have now got the general idea. So onwards and upwards.

I personally think, after the first row of turning, I would have stopped, the contrast that you had there looked fantastic. Sometimes, less is best.

Don't worry about if ever you make a mistake. I do it all the time. I kick my own, the cats and dogs a**es, flat down on a piece of 400 W&D (that is good enough for engine turning) and try again.

Well done.

Definitely going to become King of Bling.

A quick spray of the secret weapon, Mr Sheen, will keep the wood and ali looking real good.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (May 17, 2008)

Yes I looked at that for about 10 min's John! : It had kind of an eye look about it! But I decided that I wanted to carry on the experiment with the engine turning.
I changed the size of the burr (rubber dofor you gave me) to the smaller one half way through did one rotation and then returned to the larger one and closed up the spacing on a run or two just to see what effects I could get  

I have learned a little And will trust the first thought a bit more later in my build career. 

Still don't know how to stop the picking up on the burr? Some of the swirls were quite rough looking? I'll figure that one out? 
What kind of rpm do you usually use for the turning of engines? ???

Don't know about this king business ??? (this little smiley has my type of crown on him!! :big: ) 

Thanks for the polish tip, I will utilise it very soon 


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (May 17, 2008)

I normally use what speed the miller is on, it doesn't seem to matter. But I would err towards the higher speeds.

The scuffing could be caused by a few things, very soft material, not enough lube, or just pressing down too hard, but I suspect there was a build up on the bottom of the cutter, of ali swarf. What you can do is put a bit of rough W&D with lube, between the cutter and the job every so often, and go thru the cutting motions, just to clean the bottom face. I normally check the quality after every line, then if it is a bit rough, clean off and go over again.

You don't have to use the cutters I gave you, there are lots of ways to get the same effect. It is just that I find these much better than everything else I have tried.

John


----------



## Cedge (May 17, 2008)

Ralph....
Bogster has been trying to pawn that "King of Bling" title off on anyone he can, ever since we hung it on him a few months ago.. Watch out... now, he's trying to hang it on you this time around...ROFL 

That's some seriously sweet eye candy you've got going on there. The engine turning is tricky. I would probably have to agree that the single ring of swirls was most effective. You could also run a straight line from the tips back to that same circle to hide the overlap of the last full circle and have a totally different look. 

I REALLY LIKE IT!!

Steve


----------



## Divided He ad (May 17, 2008)

Well I like the ones you gave me John... They seem to do the job very well! I'll blame operator error on this one (virgin E.T. !!... Do you think Mr Branson might be interested in that catchy title?  )

I'll try harder next time, or technically 'softer'! Armed with my knowledge of errors I can try to correct any mistakes... This one is now firmly staying the way it is because it is now fixed to the wooden base! 

Thank you Steve...As I said it is staying this way now! However there is nothing stopping me from creating new bases further down the line... It only screws in to the heli coil ;D 







 I'll look out for any hanging of titles too!! :big: 


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (May 17, 2008)

You're a real spoilsport Steve, nearly got rid of it that time. A couple of more posts and Ralph would have been stuck with it.

If I get any more little cutting bits floating my way, I will save you some. I used two on the finger engine bases, so they don't last all that long. The lads in the States say that they can get the same sort of thing but in stick form, maybe someone can point Ralph in the right direction.

John


----------



## rake60 (May 17, 2008)

Ralph may end up taking the King of Bling title.

John will be left with nothing more than a broader chest and a grin that moves 
his ears farther back on his head for seeing just how far a student can go.

I have that just watching the threads!

Kudos to BOTH John and Ralph!!!

I'm loving seeing this passed on!

Rick


----------



## Bernd (May 17, 2008)

Ralph,

I stared at that last pic of the engine turning. Nice job. :bow: :bow:

If you look at it long enough you can get a 3-D effect. That mistake you think you made actually has given that piece of metal some depth to it.

Bernd


----------



## CrewCab (May 17, 2008)

Great work Ralph ;D ................ I might be asking to come along for lessons ;D

Dave


----------



## Divided He ad (May 17, 2008)

Rick.
Thank you, and if I get the title it's no biggie... I'll just pass it on to the next one who blings a few things up BRETK springs to mind... That real shiny beam engine :bow: I'm sure that John will be happy to take it back in future too! 

Bernd. 
Thank you for starting me on a mini quest to find out about the turning. If you remember I started by asking about you using an eraser from a pencil  I'm glad you like it, (if I look long enough at it I go queasy!! ;D ) for and experiment and my first go I'm reasonably happy with it   

Dave. 
Thank you also ;D  Where abouts are you hiding in the U.K. ? (fill out your profile!  ) I'm sure it is not too far for such things to be possible? Although lessons sounds a bit like I know what I am doing!! I am pretty much doing the same as you... Just a year or so (and numerous mistakes) further along ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## bretk (May 17, 2008)

Ralph,

 Thanks for the compliments on the beam engine, but that lamininated flywheel and all those curves - out of this world :bow: :bow: :bow: More curves than a Victorias Secret Catalog ;D  ;D

-Bret


----------



## Divided He ad (May 18, 2008)

Thank you Bret. 
I've never seen one of those catalogues! : But I think I can figure out what's in there ;D 

My engine will hopefully be shiny too when I've finished? (maybe not as shiney as yours though!)




Ralph.


This engine has now been finished and is posted in photo's and videos  http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2074.0

Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (May 18, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Where abouts are you hiding in the U.K. ? (fill out your profile!  )



Wakefield, West Yorkshire ;D ............... profile filled in, thought I'd already done that :

Dave


----------



## seagar (Aug 9, 2008)

Great work ,looks great and thanks for showing us.

Ian.


----------

